# Who is diving tomorrow



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

We are here in Destin for the week. We might get to go with the local dive shop tomorrow. Still iffy. Is anyone going tomorrow?? If you need any divers next week let us know we would like to go and will gladly pay our share... We have 2 dives left to complete to be AOW certified (Deep and Wreck). We have done wreck dives 8 or more times just need to get the deep dive in. We also completed EAN/Nitrox certification already. We just , rephrase this I wan to shoot some fish with my new to me spear gun!!!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck but i think the weather has got you on hold.Looks like hit and miss for a few days. Hit the bar and miss yourmoney....


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

We got out today. It was not pretty. We had a good time though. A few people got sea sick. It was a little hard to get on the boat but on the bottom vis was about 40-50'. Saw a school of grouper, some nice black snapper, plenty of AJ's, Spade fish and a nice Cuda who watched us very closely!! Met some interesting people overall had a great Wedding Anniversary Dive with the wife.


----------

